# Pivot Shuttle Free eMTB Demo Day - Mar 16 - Current eBikes Santa Cruz



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey MTBR,

Considering one of the lightest, best handling eMTB's on the market - the $10K Pivot Shuttle - but would like to test ride it on the trails?

Join us Sat Mar 16 in Santa Cruz! The Pivot Cycles Team will be on site and we'll run two Guided Trail Rides - one AM, one PM.

The two hour demo ride and lunch are Free, but Pre-registration is required.

Jump to our web site, scroll down to the Event Link to learn more and register
https://currentebikes.com/

Feel free to contact us at the shop with questions.

Can't wait until Mar 16, or can't make the date? We have Pivot Shuttle Demo bikes at the shop ($109/day).


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

Event near fully booked - but at this moment, we have a couple of large sized bikes and one XL available. Click on link to homepage and find the event there. Cheers!


----------

